# The good old 22 cal rifle and lunch.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 8, 2011)

So I have been having a good old time the last two days.

Yesterday: I am over at my buddies place bullshiting around, had my daughter with me (the 3 1/2 yr old) when we were in the back field playing with the dogs. All the sudden the talks got to the best survivel rifle, caliber, purpose, ect. I am sitting there and say “a cheap lil 22 caliber rifle is where it’s at” my buddy “bullshit, what are you going to do with a 22 rifle” so I say “I bet you your cheapest 22 rifle I’ll feed us all lunch” he of course did not take the bet, but did grab a Marlin 22 rifle and a pocket of 22 rds. He comes out and says “its 10:15, I want to eat by 12:00 sharp” so I laughed loaded up the rifle and went to work shooting random birds out of his trees. He freaks “dude WTF you are killing birds” as I start picking them up and field stripping them. My daughter all the while asking me 10k time “what are you doing and why?” so I keep telling her I am getting lunch. LOL I fire up the pit, grab a few jalapenos out of my buddies garden, toss in a few scoops of butter and wrap them up in foil. Toss it on the pit for 45 minutes and we ate lunch. Yes my daughter ate them and loved it, thought it was chicken (the wife is still pissed, lol).

Today: I go back over by myself and tell my buddy “hey man you ready for lunch”. Of course he tells me “I don’t feel like eating my birds again” so I say no problem.  I grab his Marlin 22 and walk out back, about 45 minute later and 2 squirrels down, I fire up the pit and start field dressing them. He tells me “I am not eating any fucking rats, fuck you” lol. So I snatch an onion out of the garden, some more butter and foil and 30 minutes later he still refused to eat squirrel. But his dogs were not bitching that’s for sure. LMAO!

I am not sure what I will do tomorrow, maybe some more birds or maybe I can find a jack rabbit. We shall see. My buddy has a new found respect for the good old 22 and its abilities to feed him lunch. lol


----------



## 104TN (Aug 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> I am not sure what I will do tomorrow, maybe some more birds or maybe I can find a jack rabbit...



Now that the dogs are nice and fat you should really blow his mind. $0.02.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2011)

Mmmm... puppy stew...

LL


----------



## RetPara (Aug 9, 2011)

You have to have rice for them to taste right.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2011)

Kung Pao "Chicken"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have never found anything wrong with the "other white meat" but a lot of people I know tend to be scared of it. When I was a kid I would spend all my free time out in the woods around our home, shooting small game and fishing, pretty much just being a kid, I never had to go home for lunch or dinner. Even if my mom would flip out b/c I would stay gone "all" day. Things are different now though, I would never let my kids do that.


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2011)

.22 is a great round and yeah, if I had one choice of caliber to take in a survival situation, it would probably be a .22.

That all said, I don't own one...


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 9, 2011)

pardus said:


> That all said, I don't own one...



And they all said... AMEN!!


----------



## Regulator3 (Aug 9, 2011)

+1000 JAB...

I have a similiar story. When I was the police up in the South Chicago area (Cabbage knows the neighborhood), one day my partner in gangs has a cook out. All of us are there with our kids, and after a while my buddy asks me (me being from southern Indiana) for some advice on how to trap the squirrels that are fucking up the siding on his house. I of course reply that he should just shoot them, and he immediately asks what to do with the carcasses. I explain that squirrel in BBQ sauce is not a bad dish -- his eyes nearly fall out of his head, and he replies that squirrels are not edible (Absolutely great cop -- but he grew up in Beverly in the city, has never flown in an aircraft, or traveled more than 500 miles from Chicago). The debate goes on a little bit, with some drinking bets thrown in, and I find his pellet rifle. A number of beers later, I have 3 squirrels knocked off the power lines, field dressed, skinned, washed in the alley, and spread eagle next to the brats and hotdogs on his grill. Only after several guests and his kids tried it out did he take a sample -- he still thinks its too much trouble, but agrees that they are edible and can be quite tasty


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2011)

Squirrel is ok ...Goat is also edible, but tastes like ass....  worse than armadillo or possum even...


----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Squirrel is ok ...Goat is also edible, but tastes like ass.... worse than armadillo or possum even...


What? No. No way. Goat is great! Traditional fiesta meat cooked underground.


----------



## digrar (Aug 10, 2011)

Goat is meh, a bit of koala, or wombat is a decent feed, platypus stew goes okay, bilbies are tasty, but you need 6 to get a decent feed. Emu neck is my favourite.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2011)

I've only had goat in a curry, it was good. It's a tough meat and needs long cooking.


----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I've only had goat in a curry, it was good. It's a tough meat and needs long cooking.


True dat, Spit.  Cooking it with various spices and in what is essentially an underground pressure cooker, for hours, must be the key.  I've never had it any other way so, cooked incorrectly, it might not be so good.

Fond memories of my Nino (who was the first Marine in the family) helping the cousins dig a pit in the back yard and discovering it used to be a river bed. Learned some new words that day.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloated goat is the worst.

Take a bite and pass the Cipro


----------



## Warchief (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my .22 story.  

Several years back, I decided to acquire a .30 cal M-1 carbine for my collection.  I visited a local gun store to scan their inventory to see what was available.  While checking their display rack, I noticed an M-1 sitting on a gun rack on top of a gun safe in a far back corner of the shop.   I walked over, took it down and checked it out.  It was an Iver Johnson .22 cal M-1 carbine replica.  It had a price tag on the stock but I couldn't understand why it was not displayed with the other weapons and was so isolated in the back.  I took it to the owner and asked if it was for sale.  He told me it was but that it did not have a magazine.  Deciding it was worth buying, even without a magazine, I completed the purchase and took it home.  Proud of my acquisition, I presented it to my lovely young bride who was less than impressed with my shopping ability. She immediately deemed my new toy to be a .22 cal paperweight since it didn't have a magazine.  I explained I'd just use it as a single shot until I could locate a magazine.

NOW THE REST OF THE STORY

After searching for nearly 5 years, I was finally able to locate a magazine for the rifle.  I am now the proud owner of a $90 magazine to complete my $59.95 rifle.   Wife still doesn't think much of my shopping ability.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Warchief said:


> Here's my .22 story.
> 
> Several years back, I decided to acquire a .30 cal M-1 carbine for my collection. I visited a local gun store to scan their inventory to see what was available. While checking their display rack, I noticed an M-1 sitting on a gun rack on top of a gun safe in a far back corner of the shop. I walked over, took it down and checked it out. It was an Iver Johnson .22 cal M-1 carbine replica. It had a price tag on the stock but I couldn't understand why it was not displayed with the other weapons and was so isolated in the back. I took it to the owner and asked if it was for sale. He told me it was but that it did not have a magazine. Deciding it was worth buying, even without a magazine, I completed the purchase and took it home. Proud of my acquisition, I presented it to my lovely young bride who was less than impressed with my shopping ability. She immediately deemed my new toy to be a .22 cal paperweight since it didn't have a magazine. I explained I'd just use it as a single shot until I could locate a magazine.
> 
> ...



Yeah but what a cool 22 to have!

Women :-| they will never understand.:-"


----------



## Casimir (Aug 12, 2011)

I love .22's...first weapon and still favorite rifle is my marlin .22 magnum bolt action. $170 bux at walmart. Cheap 20 dollar scope and I was headshotting gophers from 150 yards lol

I wanna buy one of the American Tactical Import's .22 MP5 replicas


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Squirrel is ok ...Goat is also edible, *but tastes like ass*.... worse than armadillo or possum even...



Another Shadow Spear Don't Ask Don't Tell moment.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 14, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Another Shadow Spear Don't Ask Don't Tell moment.


bwahahaha... you're right... but now, thanks to the Troll, we know the taste of ass...


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 14, 2011)

Today... M4  22 cal... just for fun... in the garden... (I love 22 cal...)











there were Springer Carbines too.... very funny...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike, 1st picture, guy farthest away w/the arm band tattoo...where are his fucking pants??  :confused:


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 14, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Mike, 1st picture, guy farthest away w/the arm band tattoo...where are his fucking pants?? :confused:


He lost it.... never challenge the reverend Mike betting money.... (was a competition)....


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aside from my eyes burning from seeing pictures of a naked man shooting .22's off the back porch of a house infront of other scantilly dressed men:eek:....this is a great post. We (I)  typically think in terms of what Battle Rifle I want if society goes to shit. I might have to rethink my position, plus who doesn't love a .22?


----------



## QC (Aug 14, 2011)

digrar said:


> Goat is meh, a bit of koala, or wombat is a decent feed, platypus stew goes okay, bilbies are tasty, but you need 6 to get a decent feed. Emu neck is my favourite.


Funny cunt. . Emu neck...gak! Be like chewing cock. Wombat isn't bad with some garlic in a stew. Easy to catch, just run 'em over in the ute.


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2011)

We ran a Roo over in an M113 in WA, made a decent stew.


----------



## digrar (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll have to take your word on that QC, I've lead a sheltered life...
How did your roo go Pardus? I generally like to leave the coat of arms alone, the wedge tail eagles are generally too lazy to hunt for their own tucker, so a bit of road kill keeps them healthy.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 15, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> Aside from my eyes burning from seeing pictures of a naked man shooting .22's off the back porch of a house infront of other scantilly dressed men:eek:....this is a great post. We (I) typically think in terms of what Battle Rifle I want if society goes to shit. I might have to rethink my position, plus who doesn't love a .22?


Bwahahaha.... thx Arrow.... he's not porch, but walrus.... very wild walrus.. to stop it we have to shoot him with a .45 ACP, trust me... (anyway he was not naked... but in swimmingwear... ready to plunge in the swimmingpool...)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Warchief said:


> Here's my .22 story.
> 
> Several years back, I decided to acquire a .30 cal M-1 carbine for my collection. I visited a local gun store to scan their inventory to see what was available. While checking their display rack, I noticed an M-1 sitting on a gun rack on top of a gun safe in a far back corner of the shop. I walked over, took it down and checked it out. It was an Iver Johnson .22 cal M-1 carbine replica. It had a price tag on the stock but I couldn't understand why it was not displayed with the other weapons and was so isolated in the back. I took it to the owner and asked if it was for sale. He told me it was but that it did not have a magazine. Deciding it was worth buying, even without a magazine, I completed the purchase and took it home. Proud of my acquisition, I presented it to my lovely young bride who was less than impressed with my shopping ability. She immediately deemed my new toy to be a .22 cal paperweight since it didn't have a magazine. I explained I'd just use it as a single shot until I could locate a magazine.
> 
> ...



...and the tail wagged the dog,  just for a little bit....

Iver Johnson made a 12 ga, single shot shotgun. It was the lightest 12 ga I've ever fired................also the one that hurt the most.

RF 1


----------



## pardus (Aug 17, 2011)

digrar said:


> I'll have to take your word on that QC, I've lead a sheltered life...
> How did your roo go Pardus? I generally like to leave the coat of arms alone, the wedge tail eagles are generally too lazy to hunt for their own tucker, so a bit of road kill keeps them healthy.



It was bloody good mate. You bastards eat like hens and we were starving us so any extra grub was most appreciated.


----------



## digrar (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine the average Maori bloke would reckon our 24hr rations would look like an individual meal... Even as a 6'4" big fella I'd cut about a 3rd of the crap out of ours when prepping for a patrol. I'd always be keen for a feed when I got back though.


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I tended to eat less in the field and always stripped my rat pack. It was the mess in Oz that I was surprised at. The cooks were very accommodating (or scared), unlike Kiwi cooks they didn't stop us taking two meats etc... so we helped ourselves, by the time the juniors ranks went through there was no food left for the SNCOs or Os


----------



## digrar (Aug 19, 2011)

That is unusual, we get indoctrinated with the "one scoop recruit" at recruit school and things don't get any better as you go along. Bait layers bending over backwards to appease visiting Kiwis. It's enough to make you sick. :sick:


----------

